# Whole Lamb



## boarcephus bbq team (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey everyone, Sorry I have been off line for awhile but I am back with another question.  I have a whole lamb about 60 lbs dressed.  any suggestions.  I was thinking 4 hours at 300 degrees with garlic oil, rosemary and maybe some other spices rubbed in and basted every hour or so.  Any help would be apppreciated.

BoarCephus


----------



## ultramag (Jun 20, 2007)

Sounds like your seasoning and temps. are pretty close to right. I would maybe consider bumping down to 275° and use 300° as an upper limit to help keep it good and moist. I also have a mustard sauce that I have used w/ lamb and enjoy. It is from the Legends of Texas Barbecue Cook Book. It is as follows:

Mustard Sauce for Lamb

½ C. Dijon Mustard
½ C. apple juice
2/3 C. molasses
2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. crushed garlic
1 tsp. ground black pepper

Combine all ingredients in a saucepan and stir over low heat until well combined. Serve immediately, or store in the fridge in a sealed container for up to 3 weeks. Reheat before serving.

This recipe makes about 2 cups of mustard sauce. Hope you give it a try and enjoy it!


----------



## jazzwork (Aug 22, 2007)

Geez! I feel like a piker with a little ol' 3# breat of lamb that my bride bought for me 'because it was cvheap"! Couldn't find a recipe so I scored the fat side, rubbed it with my usual pork rib stuff, grilled it about 3 minutes a side to get the juices flowing, then put it on the 'hot' end of my Brinkman smokebox for an hour until the skin got crispy. Then I moved it to the smoke end for 2 more hours. Absolutely delishjus, and I'm not a real lamb fan! I'll do this one again. Kept it at about 250 when smoking. Anybody have any experience with these 'fatbacks'? I sure like the crispy outside layer - I'm sure it's great for my colesteral count!

Brinkman horizontal smoker - 40" smokebox. 18" firebox w/ baffle


----------

